# Культурный раздел > Графика > Фотографии форумчан >  Мабiльныя фота ад .29

## .29

Мы тут рашылi, што тожа не лыкам шыты, а раз уж цемы раздаюць, то i сабе возьмем.
По той прычыне, што купiць лейку мне не дазволiлi калебаннi курса рубля (а таксама жаднасць, но аб этым тсссс), фота будуць зроблены якiм-небудзь тэлефонам.
Ацэньваць iх тэхнiчную i мастацкую якасць ня трэба, бо я i сам ведаю, што яна непамерна высака.

На усё воля касметычнай мафii, паехалi!

----------


## vova230

Художественность снимка можно увидеть и мобильником

----------


## .29

> Художественность снимка можно увидеть и мобильником


Не получится. Только не здесь.

----------


## .29

Эксперыментальнае фота: проба мабильнага аураскопа!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Выступаюць анёлы.

----------


## .29

Усiм вядома любоу сучасных бюракратау да дэвальвацый, глабалiзацый, сафрызацый i iншых непанятных слоу. Аднiм з iх з'яуляюцца iнавацыi. Прыцым робяць iх не толькi у сталiцах, але i у раённых цэнтрах i весках Сiнявокай.

Так, улады аднаго сiнявоцкага горада звярнулi увагу на праблему вызлау: звычайных драуляных бабак-ёжак, гномау i iншых страшылак (якiя можна убачыць у гарадскiх парках, на дзiцячых пляцоуках i iншых па дэфолту добрых мецах) хапае максiмум на 2-3 пакаленнi (гнiюць), што стварае затраты усталеуку новых спецсродкау.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Вызл-вершнiк на ахове дзiцячай палiклiнiкi

Па разлiкам вучоных, новая гранiтная тэхналогiя дазволiць абяспечваць выпалненне дзяржплана па дзiцячым кашмарам i псiхiчным адхiленням без дататковых фiнансавых влiванняу ажно да Трэцяй Сусветнай.

Новым абсталяваннем у мершую чаргу забяспечваюцца месцы скаплення слабых i абездоленных: дзiцяцыя палiклiнiкi i бiблiятэкi.

----------


## JAHolper

Засветились немного анёлы. =)

Интересная тема, будем следить за полётом мобильных трубок .29 

P.S. Дети будут в шоке.

----------


## .29

Сённяшнее фота!
У адной з вёсак Синявокай пампезна вазвышаецца над хатамi помнiк тром Ленинам у жолтым цвеце. Асобенна эпiчна выглядае здалёк: на уездзе у населены пункт/

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

На самом деле это памятник героям войны. Мемориал, фамилии, цветы, могила... Вечная память.

А вось у гэтым мiлым пясочку аутар тэмы амаль не згiнуу праз хвiлiну пасля стварэння здымку.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Таму што трэба думаць галавой: навокал балота!

----------


## JAHolper

похожи

----------


## .29

Чацьверты курс унiверсiтэта. Спецкурс кафедры вылiчальнай матэматыкi, праграмавання i малявання.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Будучыя маляры-праграммiсты. Твары (кацап. - лица) скрыты з мэтай сахранення цэласнасцi аутара.

----------


## Mouse

Новое слово в кубизме ! ! !

----------


## SDS

*.29*, 
Какие ещё программисты?
Они ж - дизайнеры, какие - то суперМАЗы в 3d max малюют.
Или то в "разукрашки" гуляют??

----------


## SDS

*.29*, 
"Мемориалы" такие надо с 24-00 до 2-00 мехспособом сносить, а к 5-ти утра, когда коров в поле погонят, чтоб нормальный обелиск стоял.
Это не память - это издевательство над нею, если не надругательство.
И лепили их - молодые бойцы "невидимого фронта", давно уже все на исторической родине.

----------


## .29

> *.29*, 
> Какие ещё программисты?


Сапраудныя.




> Они ж - дизайнеры, какие - то суперМАЗы в 3d max малюют.
> Или то в "разукрашки" гуляют??


У размалеукi гуляюць.




> *.29*, 
> "Мемориалы" такие надо с 24-00 до 2-00 мехспособом сносить, а к 5-ти утра, когда коров в поле погонят, чтоб нормальный обелиск стоял.
> Это не память - это издевательство над нею, если не надругательство.
> И лепили их - молодые бойцы "невидимого фронта", давно уже все на исторической родине.


Нармальна выглядаюць, калi блiжэй падысцi, але невядома навошта выкрасiлi, да яшчэ у жоуты колер.

----------


## JAHolper

> Нармальна выглядаюць, калi блiжэй падысцi, але невядома навошта выкрасiлi, да яшчэ у жоуты колер.


Они хотели жёлтый, зелёный, красный. Но трава быстро закончилась.

----------


## zaraki

еси магнум что справа они нарисовали то вау хотя все равно вау я и трех полосок не сделаю

----------


## .29

> еси магнум что справа они нарисовали то вау хотя все равно вау я и трех полосок не сделаю


Нет, это пример раскрашенной машинки, чтоб они смогли раскрасить так же ту, что нарисована но соседней странице.

----------


## .29

Прадолжым...

Ва влажэнii фота тарахцелкi, што недавна разбудзiла меня. Мiнут пяць круцiлась, нiбыта ад немцав цякала: петлi, бочкi, горкi! I размалявана як ваенная.

Але мая сенсацыйная гiпотэза аб прастранственна-врэмянной дырцы над маiм домам разбiлась аб суровую вiкiпедыйую дзействiцельнасць: Як-52  i в соракпятам не было, толькi з 77-га.

Напомню, на Як-52 летела главная героиня в Обители зла - 4 (это тот, который в 3Д последний). Порадовала Мила!

----------


## SDS

Жодино с мобилки, без Фотошопа.

----------


## Sanych

Белаз покрасили ко дню машиностроителя как я вижу

----------


## SDS

> Белаз покрасили ко дню машиностроителя как я вижу


Видать - да. Раньше больше жёлтый был.:Laie_51:

----------

